# How are the streaming services on the Edge?



## mcmnky (Nov 20, 2008)

Like many people, we're recording less and streaming more lately. I have a Bolt, but the streaming clients on it suuuuck. An upgrade would make sense if the streaming options worked. So how is streaming with the Edge? We use Netflix, Amazon Prime, and Plex.

(My experience with the Bolt: Netflix is the only streaming that works reliably. 

Plex works about half the time. The other half, screen goes back and I either manually pull the plug for a hard reboot or the box eventually reboots itself. Plex then "works" after the reboot, but having to reboot the box to get streaming to work = not working. 

Amazon never really worked ever. Maybe I watched an entire program once. Every other time it would play about 10 seconds of video before getting an Amazon error message with a link to a troubleshooting page that basically said reboot the device. Again, having to reboot every time to stream a show = not working. A few times if I started playing something on my computer, then I could continue it on the Bolt, but then that stopped working. I don't even try to stream Amazon with the Bolt anymore.)

Though perhaps I am getting ahead of myself. My first question should be, does the Edge have a Plex client? The TiVo site has a list of streaming apps that ends with "and more" but I can't find what "and more" means.


----------



## Edwin Shenk (Nov 29, 2019)

I have been using an Edge cable since December. I do a lot of streaming using Netflix and Amazon Prime. I've had no problems with the Edge including 4K. I also have a NVIDIA Shield which also works but the Edge is much easier to use. I don't use Plex but I just looked and it is available in the Edge apps list. Hope this helps.


----------



## mcmnky (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks. That's what I wanted to know.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

Edwin Shenk said:


> I have been using an Edge cable since December. I do a lot of streaming using Netflix and Amazon Prime. I've had no problems with the Edge including 4K. I also have a NVIDIA Shield which also works but the Edge is much easier to use. I don't use Plex but I just looked and it is available in the Edge apps list. Hope this helps.


 apps for the most part are the same across tivo boxes


----------



## bofis (Sep 30, 2011)

While the interface is the same between the Bolt and the Edge, it's MUCH faster and smoother on the Edge, and I have not had any of the apps booting freezing issues with Hulu or Prime Video as I was having on the Bolt ever since upgrading to the Edge. It's also a much nicer looking box under my TV now, but the extra speed and reliable apps goes a long way.


----------



## mcmnky (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks for the replies! For reference for anyone with the same question, I found this (on the Plex site, their page on the tivo app links to...)
Tivo Customer Support Community

I took the customer support offer for an Edge to replace my ded Bolt. If the streaming apps work faster (or at all) it will be a good move.


----------



## Narkul (Nov 7, 2004)

The apps, especially Plex, will work better on Roku/Firestick/Android, and you'll have access to far more.


----------



## Qwijib0 (Nov 29, 2007)

re: plex I've had much better luck recently by turning off direct play on the tivo, and haven't had a crash since. I think the tivo is optimistically claiming support for things it can't actually unwrap successfully.


----------



## Faiz din (Oct 8, 2020)

mcmnky said:


> Like many people, we're recording less and streaming more lately. I have a Bolt, but the streaming clients on it suuuuck. An upgrade would make sense if the streaming options worked. So how is streaming with the Edge? We use Netflix, Amazon Prime, and Plex.
> 
> (My experience with the Bolt: Netflix is the only streaming that works reliably.
> 
> ...


I would like to know from anyone what is the demand for Edge as I might want to be Amazon distributed for it.FAIStars Fashion Beauty care health home and outdoor Accessories


----------



## mcmnky (Nov 20, 2008)

So I got my Edge, and streaming has been great so far. (Which very fortunate as I'm on day 4 of trying to get verizon to reactivate the cable card).


----------



## rfa5 (Jan 1, 2018)

mcmnky said:


> So I got my Edge, and streaming has been great so far. (Which very fortunate as I'm on day 4 of trying to get verizon to reactivate the cable card).


So now a few weeks after you got your Edge, did you finally get the cable card working and how has the streaming been with it? I'm in the same boat as you were...constant black screens when trying to go to You Tube or to Prime. They are the only two apps I use and it seems like I'd always be rebooting the box anytime I try to use them. The worse part was anyone else watching on a mini in the other room now would also lose their picture until the box rebooted. So frustrating! Just wondering how things are working out for you now with the Edge?


----------

